# Current sat plus LED par reading



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the update. I bought the same light and am impatiently waiting for delivery.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

That sounds about right! In my 20 High, that LED gives low/med light plants what they need from the low foreground to the high background - and the leaves at the very top get a bit of algae which I watch with my CO2 and fert levels. In other words, plenty of light for my uses in a planted tank, on full spectrum. i've even gotten into putting some red root floaters there to cut down the light hitting the topmost leaves in the tank. i could just lower the intensity using the remote, but hey it was a good excuse to go get some floaters. thanks!


----------



## scotie aquatic (Nov 23, 2007)

thinking of buying one for my 75g,


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for this! Big help! wouldnt happen to know the PAR for the Finnex Ray2 or MonsterRay would you? Trying to decide which fixture to get for my 48x12x20 55g. Im leaning towards the Satellite plus just because of the remote and features


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Thanks for this! Big help! wouldnt happen to know the PAR for the Finnex Ray2 or MonsterRay would you? Trying to decide which fixture to get for my 48x12x20 55g. Im leaning towards the Satellite plus just because of the remote and features


I just ordered a ray 2 , should be here next week...


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Thanks for this! Big help! wouldnt happen to know the PAR for the Finnex Ray2 or MonsterRay would you? Trying to decide which fixture to get for my 48x12x20 55g. Im leaning towards the Satellite plus just because of the remote and features



If u want low light with no co2 , I'll say a current sat+


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

owens81jw said:


> If u want low light with no co2 , I'll say a current sat+


Yeah for now I'm gonna start with low-med light plants. Just ordered the 48"-60" current satellite plus so well see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

owens81jw said:


> Thanks to Hoppy i have my own Par meter now
> 
> So I took some par reading with the current plus LED system with my 20L 12.5in from par meter to the light
> 
> ...


Hoppy takes par measuring from the substrate. Could you do that please.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

*^*



owens81jw said:


> So I took some par reading with the current plus LED system with my 20L 12.5in from par meter to the light
> Model is 24-36in
> 
> 
> Looks like that is exactly what the OP did!


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

owens81jw said:


> So I took some par reading with the current plus LED system with my 20L 12.5in from par meter to the light





wastewater said:


> Looks like that is exactly what the OP did!


Oh I see now. The meter was at the top of the tank which is about 12.5 high.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the par readings! 
very good medium light setup for a 60p, very happy with mine so far.


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Thanks for the par readings!
> very good medium light setup for a 60p, very happy with mine so far.


Glad to hear!


----------



## bellafarnese (Jul 27, 2013)

*Satellite + for 28in tall tank?*

Hi, 

Any thoughts or info on par for a 48inch fixture with tank dimensions of 28 height x 48 long x 18 deep? Im considering the satellite + now, especially since learning about the remote and pending pro timer. Im guessing I will need an additional light with the sat +

Thanks!


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

Here are the numbers from Current website. Scroll down to the bottom

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus


----------



## Michael M (Sep 20, 2012)

That remote looks better than the one I received, if I had one issue with this light it's the fact the remote was a little banged up and flimsy. Do they ship with a newer style remote now I wonder?


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

bellafarnese said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any thoughts or info on par for a 48inch fixture with tank dimensions of 28 height x 48 long x 18 deep? Im considering the satellite + now, especially since learning about the remote and pending pro timer. Im guessing I will need an additional light with the sat +
> 
> Thanks!


Is this for display or low light planted tank?


----------



## bellafarnese (Jul 27, 2013)

KTern said:


> Here are the numbers from Current website. Scroll down to the bottom
> 
> http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus


Thanks, checked there first, unless I missed something, on the site, the max depth measured is 24 inches, mine is 28 and has glass tops :-(


----------



## bellafarnese (Jul 27, 2013)

Current USA said:


> Is this for display or low light planted tank?


Hi, thanks for answering.


Its my first planted tank. SA cichlid setup, 28 high, 48 long, 18 deep, pics below, hope they uploaded .... Low tech, now has glass tops, ultimate goal is medium light, no CO2.This tank has been setup for a few weeks (using 2 cycled eheim 2217 canisters) My plants are doing ok, in spite of the ancient light fixture with 2 40 watt T-12 bulbs.
Your website says par of 21 at 24 inches, I'm not sure if its open air or glass. I saw the sat+ while researching lights, but have concerns since my tank is tall and am unsure regarding a second light....

Laurie


----------

